# Toro Mower Adjustments



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

You're mower does not have clutches. The drive units on this model are hydraulic motors and the two sticks to control forward/reverse and turns control the hydraulic motors--PERIOD! There are linkages from the control arms to the drive motors and there could possibly be a loose connection on one or both of these. Other than that, there are no adjustments for the drive units. Park the unit on a dry, somewhat level surface (driveway), crank the motor and run it up to about 3/4 throttle, push each control arm forward one-at-the-time and the unit should turn according to which arm you move. Pulling each arm should move it in reverse the same, of course. Push both arms forward and it should go forward smoothly, pull into reverse and it should go into reverse accordingly. IF this unit does not respond to the control levers as it should, then you need to take it in for service. The drive units are not consumer friendly serviceable, they are completely contained hydraulic drive units. There is a belt to each drive unit which is hard to see, you may have a drive unit belt problem. They are hard, difficult to say the least, to change. David


----------



## bristow67 (Jul 17, 2016)

how do i adjust the tracking on a toro timecutter z5000 model 74370


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What's it doing wrong?
A worn hydrolic pump belt or the idler pulley pivot point sticking because it was not lubed or the bolt was over tightened so it can not move properly can cause a lot of steering issues.


----------

